# dragonsblood and wine conditioner



## benchmstr (Sep 10, 2017)

has anyone ever used wine conditioner as a mild sweetener in DB when backsweetening? 


I know it wouldn't be as sweet. However, I am curious.

have some relatives who stay away from fruit/sweet wines because they are health Nazis...trying to give them something to fly under the radar.

the bench


----------



## Hordak (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, I always use wine conditioner and then also two cans of frozen raspberry concentrate or similar to sweeten the DB


----------

